# Suspension fork suggestions for '93 Rockhopper



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

Can I get some suggestions on what would be the best performing fork for my Rockhopper?

I'm also looking for the least outlay of cash, so it would have to be a threaded fork.

I've got a 2012 geared rockhopper, but I want to try more trail singlespeeding also. I tried with the rigid fork, but between that and the 26" wheels, the trails beat me up a bit.

Thanks!









Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Try some fat 2.3" tires, those skinny ones don't absorb bumps well. Best to leave the rigid fork for resale value too.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

proto2000 said:


> Try some fat 2.3" tires, those skinny ones don't absorb bumps well. Best to leave the rigid fork for resale value too.


Those are just the 1.5" slicks for around town riding. I've got some 2.2's that I run at 22/26 psi, but I was thinking of putting an older model rock shox or manitou to spare some of the bigger hits on my local trails.

I'm also not really concerned about resale value since I've had this bike for almost 20 years now and it has alot of sentimental value.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah. So the best bet is any cheap fork you can afford.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

proto2000 said:


> Ah. So the best bet is any cheap fork you can afford.


Any suggestions on models to check ebay and craigslist for that have a 1" threaded steerer and is cantilever compatible?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

The best performing fork is the one you have- the original rigid. I'd stick with that and just bend your elbows a little more. 

If you are set on a suspension fork, a Judy is going to be about the best you can do that will work with what you have.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

I would keep the rigid fork, but if you like a suspension fork, maybe a Mag 20/21, air and oil, Manitou or Manitou 2, but the original elastomers are surely gone...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

sigh...


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

djmuff said:


> The best performing fork is the one you have- the original rigid. I'd stick with that and just bend your elbows a little more.
> 
> If you are set on a suspension fork, a Judy is going to be about the best you can do that will work with what you have.


So I should basically just HTFU. Maybe its more trouble than its worth. I keep going back and forth.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

rudymexico said:


> I would keep the rigid fork, but if you like a suspension fork, maybe a Mag 20/21, air and oil, Manitou or Manitou 2, but the original elastomers are surely gone...


I would definitely keep the fork still, but just swap depending on my mood and conditions if I found a squish fork.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

The only forks that would have short enough travel, and a 1" threaded steerer tube are either going to be extremely cheap and weigh a ton (think dept. store bikes), or be 15 years old and so obsolete that their performance is going to be poor, not to mention the increasing difficulty in finding parts. For me at least, old suspension parts are rarely worth using. Modern suspension is so much better than the stuff from the 90s that I'd rather upgrade to a rigid fork (which is also why so many folks are urging you to stay rigid). And you can't really put a modern fork on that bike because all the steerer tubes are 1 1/8 threadless and at least 80mm travel, which is going to be way too long for that bike.
Having fun and riding aggressively on a rigid bike is a skill set that has to be developed. Stay loose, bend the elbows alot, etc. Big tires at low air pressure helps alot too, along with some squishy grips.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

vwvapor said:


> So I should basically just HTFU.


We're all too nice to put it that bluntly, and it's not really about that. Any suspension fork you put on there, be it ancient or modern, will actually degrade the ride you currently enjoy in one way or another.

Trouble is, you're riding the same trails on your 2012 bike and your 1993 bike, the 1993 bike will superficially seem like a less enjoyable ride. Perhaps save the hydroformed 100mm forked rolling billboard for the trails that seem unenjoyable on the steel 'hopper, and find yourself some nice twisty flowy smooth singletrack to remind you how much fun a rigid bike can be?


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I think I'll follow the recommendations of those wiser than I am and leave it as it is. Might as well keep the rides as different as possible for the variety. I did think the project might be fun though.



mechagouki said:


> rolling billboard for the trails


That's pretty funny and so true.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

You can try calling B Rose at  Shockspital and see if he has anything laying around. He digs the older stuff but I don't know what he has on hand.

Otherwise, ride the hell out of 'er as she is. Besides, it's always great to ride a rigid steel 26'er and hang on the wheel of some chump riding a modern, high-buck bike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

vwvapor said:


> Can I get some suggestions on what would be the best performing fork for my Rockhopper?
> 
> I'm also looking for the least outlay of cash, so it would have to be a threaded fork.
> 
> ...


That's a really nice paint job. I didn't realize Specialized did a fade. Nice bike.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

Slimpee said:


> You can try calling B Rose at  Shockspital and see if he has anything laying around. He digs the older stuff but I don't know what he has on hand.
> 
> Otherwise, ride the hell out of 'er as she is. Besides, it's always great to ride a rigid steel 26'er and hang on the wheel of some chump riding a modern, high-buck bike.


That's a nice resource. Thanks!


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

CS2 said:


> That's a really nice paint job. I didn't realize Specialized did a fade. Nice bike.


Thanks! Call me blind though, but I never even noticed that the paint job transitioned/faded from front to rear until the first time I took a photo of the bike. Maybe it's not as noticeable in person.


----------



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the oldschool Judy XC fork....inexpensive and durable.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

vwvapor said:


> Thanks! Call me blind though, but I never even noticed that the paint job transitioned/faded from front to rear until the first time I took a photo of the bike. Maybe it's not as noticeable in person.


You can see it in the photo. It's really a nice paint job. The build looks like it would be fun the way it is. Nice job.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> I've got a 2012 geared rockhopper, but I want to try more trail singlespeeding also. I tried with the rigid fork, but between that and the 26" wheels, the trails beat me up a bit.


Unless you're in the flatlands, I'd say the gearing didn't do you any favors either.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 10, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Unless you're in the flatlands, I'd say the gearing didn't do you any favors either.


I run 42x18 with the slicks for casual road riding and swap in a 32t chainring and knobbies for the trails.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------

